# Muskie Videos



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Anyone have a favorite muskie video? I only have 1, Muskie Madness II and love it. Entertaining and informative. I am going to order part one and possibly another. Any suggestions?


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

both Badfish DVD's, In-Fisherman "the greatest muskie story ever told", bob mehsikomers "anatomy of a musky lake", bobs "muskies at the next level, and dick pearsons "muskies on the shield"


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

All the Badfish Outdoors vids....Musky Madness 1 is my fav

The new Lindner one (The Golden Age of Musky Fishing) is good too.
I plan on ordering Crash Mullins' 'Muskies Southern Style' too


----------



## ramlund man (Mar 25, 2006)

i picked up crash mullins' dvd earlier this year at the ohio muskie show in columbus--i found it to be both entertaining and informative--we had a great time talking with crash and his son jason--i'd sure like to hook up with those guys and hire them for a day on the water down there--you'd probably come back just as sore from laughing as you would from casting


----------

